# Camposol pay as you go phone plans



## plumeriachick (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm sure someone somewhere has asked this question before but,.........I am sending the husband over to Camposol in May to find a home and put a deposit down for our permanent move in June. He is going to take an unlocked IPhone from the US and I want him to get a good prepaid or pay as you go plan to start with so we at least have a working phone and phone number to give to movers, pet movers, etc. Any recommendations for a good plan/carrier?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

I have HITS. Pay as you go, no problems, but there are several others eg orange.
When you come try Best Wishes on Camposol B, or go to the shopping centre in the port opposite Lidls


----------



## plumeriachick (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks. That helps knowing there is a place for him to get started.


----------

